# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  prelazak na platnene s godinu dana, totalna početnica

## Mala Lali

prvo, molim da mi oprostite što otvaram još jednu početničku temu iako ih ima već nekoliko, ali pročitala sam ih tri i nisam ništa pametnija. ponajviše jer se tamo uglavnom priča o tome koliko je i kakvih pelena potrebno za novorođenčad te jer sve teme vrve izrazima koji me zbunjuju (fitted, all in one, coveri, ulošci, pocket, prefolded, bla).

ukratko - totalni sam tudum. ne znam što je cover, ne znam što je fitted, što je all in one. da, pelena koja je sve u jednom, ali što je to sve?

ne morate mi po milijunti put objašnjavati što to znači, molim samo linkove gdje pregledno i razumljivo piše što sve beba koja rabi platnene pelene mora imati na sebi odjednom (dakle, koliko i kojih slojeva - covera, pelena, zaštitnih gaćica - je li to isto što i coveri, uložaka, ovog onog).

beba mi ima godinu dana i razmišljam o prelasku na platnene, ali tako da mi to bude financijski isplativo s obzirom na to koliko nas pelenaštva još čeka. tako da mi se princip 'kupi od svega po komad pa vidi što ti paše i nadokupi' ne čini baš prikladan, osobito jer doista nemam pojma o platnenim pelenama.
ako bi me prelazak koštao dvije ili više tisuće kuna nisam sigurna koliko mi se to isplati, bez obzira na druge razloge.

što platnenu pelenu čini nepropusnom zapravo?

pelenu mijenjam svaka 3 sata (osjećam se nelagodno ako ju ostavim dulje u peleni).

zahvaljujem

----------


## Mala Lali

e, da...kad kažete pelena na što točno mislite? na ono što izgleda kao jednokratna pelena samo je platneno? što uz to još treba? je li to nepropusno samo po sebi ili treba još nešto staviti izvana ili iznutra da pelena ne bi propuštala?

što bih trebala nabaviti od dodatne opreme tipa vrećice za pelene, kante za držanje, nešto u čemu bih držala pelenu kad ju presvučem vani?

----------


## vještičica

Ako već nisi pročitaj ovu temu http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=35411 tu imaš mnogo odgovora na tvoja pitanja

----------


## Mala Lali

pročitala sam i nisam ništa pametnija. tu piše za što je nešto kratica, ne i što to jest 

da je AIO all in one, a WIO wool in one mi ništa ne govori  :? 
ili da je FB fuzzibunz, a ME mother ease

zaboravila sam napisati kako nemam sušilicu, da se upuštam uopće u platnenu avanturu ili ne?

----------


## Mala Lali

i još (ne vidim nigdje edit opciju pa pišem novi post) - zbunjuje me terminologija. surfam sad po web trgovinama platnenih pelena i nemam pojma jesu li zaštitne gaćice, cover i zaštitna pelena zapravo ista stvar

----------


## lucij@

Evo, pogledaj na ovoj stranici. Mislim da je sve jako lijepo objašnjeno.
http://www.pelene.info/upute-za-pocetnike.html

----------


## lucij@

I da ne ispadne da ti baš ništa nisam odgovorila.
- na ovom forumu nema opcije edit
- snaći ćeš se bez sušilice ni ja je nemam 
- zaštitna pelena, cover, zaštitne gaćice - to je sve isto

----------


## Mala Lali

ooo, lucija, odgovorila si itekako   :Wink:  
jako koristan link

----------


## Mala Lali

dakle, iako sam mislila uštediti kupnjom jednog od onih setova, u međuvremenu sam i sama shvatila da je bolje kupovati metodom od svega pomalo, za razne prigode i svrhe

imate li otpriličnu računicu koliko bi me to koštalo?
treba mi, dakle, cca 20 pelena tj. 20 previjanja?

----------


## lucij@

> imate li otpriličnu računicu koliko bi me to koštalo? 
> treba mi, dakle, cca 20 pelena tj. 20 previjanja?


Ma i to ti je odgovoreno: http://www.pelene.info/zasto-platnen...ne-usteda.html

----------


## puntica

> dakle, iako sam mislila uštediti kupnjom jednog od onih setova, u međuvremenu sam i sama shvatila da je bolje kupovati metodom od svega pomalo, za razne prigode i svrhe
> 
> imate li otpriličnu računicu koliko bi me to koštalo?
> treba mi, dakle, cca 20 pelena tj. 20 previjanja?


tako nekako, dvadesetak. i 3 zaštitne gaćice (možeš proći i s 2)

cijena ovisi gdje ćeš kupovati i kakve pelene. svaka košta od cca 40kn do 130, zaštitne od 50-130 sve jako cca...

i bolje ti je kupovati od svega pomalo, slažem se s tobom. iako i to može biti zeznuto jer ćeš vidjeti da neki krojevi bolje pašu a neki baš i ne (sve ovisi o građi djeteta itd itd)


ja sam skoo sve pelene koje sam kupila na početku već pdavno prodala ili zamijenila ili poklonila. kupila jako krive krojeve  8) 


all in one i pocketice uopće ne koristim iako sam kupila nekoliko prekrasnih...

moraš samo paziti da se ne navučeš   :Grin:

----------


## Mala Lali

> imate li otpriličnu računicu koliko bi me to koštalo? 
> treba mi, dakle, cca 20 pelena tj. 20 previjanja?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ma i to ti je odgovoreno: http://www.pelene.info/zasto-platnen...ne-usteda.html


to je računica za korištenje od rođenja...

joj, sva sam na sto muka i dilema...MM je bio za platnene otpočetka, ja nisam htjela unaprijed kupiti, nego kao 'ajmo vidjet kako ću uopće funkcionirati s bebom pa poslije odlučiti' i dobro da jesam jer se ja uopće nisam snašla s bebom isprva, ona je bila jedna od onih jako zahtjevnih beba, nije spavala po danu uopće i prva je 3 mjeseca praktički porvela cijele dane na rukama, a ja često nisam stigla ni na wc otić i pojest, a kamoli prat i peglat pelene....kasnije smo ostali na jednokratnima po inerciji...

sad me muči da li ići linijom manjeg otpora i ostati na jednokratnima ili se potruditi pa probati platnene, zbog svih razloga

mame me platnene i jer sam još 6 mjeseci ja s njom doma na prodljenom porodiljnom i jer nekako mislim da će se s platnenima prije skinuti iz pelena

----------


## puntica

pa onda probaj, nemaš šta izgubit   :Grin:  

kupi makar neke jeftinije pa ako ti se bude činilo da ne ide možeš ih prodati i nisi puno potrošila, a znaš da si dala sve od sebe


iako, iskreno, stvarno ne vidim zašto ne bi uspjela   :Love:

----------


## kahna

Koliko sam sama isprobala, te iz vlastitog iskustva, od covera ti savjetujem
Mother ease 

Rikki ako ti je bebica šlank, Air-flow ako je punija.
2 komada - to ti je cca 150 kn sa poštarinom.

Od pelenica imam svašta i tu ti stvarno ne mogu reći što je najbolje.
Možda da probaš naše HR 
RWS 
ja sam nažalost nakupovala prije nego je izašla ova nježna ali sad sam sigurna da bi imala samo njih.
I da, možeš ih pogledati u živo u Rodinom gnijezdu ako si iz Zg-a.

 to ti je 20 kom x 85 kn = 1700 kn

+ to kaj ti ostaje sve za drugu bebicu (ako ju planiraš naravno).

----------


## Mala Lali

zakaj ne bih uspjela? a iz komocije i lijenosti.   8)  iz razloga iz kojih ljudi obično koriste jednokratne.

osim toga, ja nisam neka revna domaćica i ufurana u kućanske poslove i ionako non stop njurgam kako se nikad riješiti veša i kako stalno ima nekog veša ili za vješati ili za slagati ili peglati. pa se bojim što ako još tome dodam i pelene...

nemam pojma. stalno sam između dvije krajnosti. jučer navečer sam legla i prije spavanja sama sebi rekla - ma daj, ma kakve platnene pelene sad, kaj ti briješ....a onda sam se danas probudila opet ufurana na to. i išla sam ih gledati u onaj premaman dućan u tkalči i preslatke su mi i totalno sam odmah htjela kupiti par komada za probu (pusu i od pahuljice one od bamusa s uloškom koji se vadi, a ne trebaju zaštitne).
i povela MM-a sa sobom (sve to skupa odlučujemo i važemo) i dumali i odlučili da ćemo pokušat s platnenima.

i onda opet maloprije kažem sama sebi da nek ne izvodim i da što mi je došlo sad kad dijete ima već godinu dana.
teško mi je odlučiti se.
kužim kad kreneš s platnenima otpočetka, imaš čvrste razloge za to...a ja sam te razloge odlučila zanemariti iz komocije i ne znam zašto ih sad ponovno izvlačim i ima li to sve smisla nakon godinu dana.
i financijski i potpuno mijenjati način kako funkcioniramo.

----------


## lucij@

Mala Lali, mi smo krenuli sa 10 mjeseci, a ima ovdje na forumu cura koje su i kasnije.
A financijski - imati ćeš ih za drugu bebu ili ćeš ih prodati ovjde na forumskoj burzi ili na Rodinoj rasprodaji.

----------


## Mala Lali

financijsku komponentu ne bih toliko spominjala da nisam na produljenom porodiljnom s naknadom od 2100 kuna. a prije toga sam 6 mjeseci bila na 2500 kuna.
pa sad nekako važemo svaki veći trošak...

a drugo dijete ne planiram baš. možda ću ga imati, za 4-5-6 godina, a možda i neću.

lucija, taman smo se jučer dogovorili da ništa od platnenih, ali da ćemo s drugim djetetom, ako ćemo ga imat, odmah krenuti s platnenima, i ti si me sad opet sa svojim iskusvom vratila na početak. aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrgh!

----------


## slava

Ja sam za početak kupila 1 fitted pelenu i 1 zaštitne gaće, imao je 9 mjeseci. 
2 tjedna poslije kupila sam još 23 pelene   :Grin:  , sad ih koristim za 2 dijete i još sam svakakvih pokupovala.

----------


## mamina ribica

Evo i mi presli na platnene s punih 10 mj.  :D  a buduci da je i druga cura na putu cinilo nam se kao dobra investicija. Jedino sto mi je zao da nismo presli i ranije  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mirtica

U ljekarnama imaš Bambino mio probni paket pelena.... oko 110-120 kn... dobiješ jednu prefolds pelenu (to je više tetri zašiveno zajedno.... nešto pogodnije za sušenje od fitted i aio), jedne zaštitne gaćice i papirić (taj papirić se stavi za lakše uklanjanje kakice.... obično je dosta korisno dok je stolica tekuća ili jako ljepljiva pa se teže uklanja s pelene.... papirić se samo baci u wc.... biorazgradiv je)

http://www.kadulja.hr/Bambinomio/probniset.html

Nikad nije kasno za prijeći na platnene!!!!

Jedan probni set oko 120 kn
Jedan set pelena (6 kom) je oko 150 kn x 3 = 450 kn
Jedne zaštitne gaćice oko 70 kn x 2 = 140 kn

Sve zajedno oko 600-650 kn (cijene su cca).... a imaš na kraju 3 zaštitne gaćice i 19 pelena.... to je dosta.... do kraja pelenaštva  :D  :D

----------


## Mirtica

Sad sam, onako inžinjerski, koristila kalkulator i   :Embarassed:  

Cijena bi ti bila oko 700-750 kn.... (i to je ok  :Grin:  )

----------

